# Smith College Police changes



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Smith College making changes to campus policing policy

Smith College revamping campus police department

Well the three college campus police department is officially over. Just barely made it past the ten year mark before it will be disbanded in July. Hampshire left recently (last year or so) in favor of non-sworn security, probably partially due to politics and partially due to finances since they're nearly bankrupt. No word on what Mount Holyoke plans yet, but Smith is going to keep a separate PD, still unarmed. Apparently there will now be a student advisory board, less vehicle patrol since that is too intimidating, and more walking beats. In the second article the college Vice President basically says one of the main reasons for having sworn campus PD is to keep those evil murdering racist armed local police off campus.

All I can say is given the political atmosphere and the new changes, I'm glad I don't work there. I feel for anyone who does


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

An interesting microcosm of law enforcement, this will be.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

My thoughts and prayers for those working at these fine institutions.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

They'll still have the womens collegiate small-bore rifle teams though right?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

When I still lived in western MA, I considered self sponsoring to the R/I academy because I knew that the three college PD was always hiring and I wouldn’t have a problem getting on with R/I plus my 4 year degree. Luckily I talked to some local cops that I knew, and decided not to. I think I’m much happier now than I would have been there.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Guess they better hope some nut job with a gun doesn't walk in and start shooting. They're gonna wish they had the "real" police then.


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am surprised they preferred to keep the word "police" in the dept name. Id figured the students and staff would not want that.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

3 job postings graced Indeed.com today

-Smith College Police Dispatcher
-Smith College Police Officer 
-Smith College Police Lieutenant

The two police officer positions specify you must have a LTC and also attend SSPO/FT academy and will not gain seniority or full pay until you do.

It actually looks pretty well composed.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

ARMED??


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sooty said:


> ARMED??


I wish but according to the VP in charge of public safety, that's a big NO.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

EUPD377 said:


> I wish but according to the VP in charge of public safety, that's a big NO.


Are you currently employed there? It would seem a job posted today that requires you to have a LTC would suggest that they plan to arm their police.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

AB7 said:


> Are you currently employed there? It would seem a job posted today that requires you to have a LTC would suggest that they plan to arm their police.


An LTC is a free and easy background screening for departments. There's a few unarmed jobs that require an LTC. 
Could be a sign that they're moving towards arming, or could just be to weed out background issues without wasting time interviewing them


----------

